# michell question



## nick850 (Jun 3, 2012)

I picked up a Mitchell 306a from an old man today. Had to jump on it as it was in BRAND new shape for only $20. I see people doing some really cool modification to mitchells. Are these parts available for the 306a. I would like a manual pick up and oversized knob. Also noob question what is a crosswind? Thanks guys.


----------

